

Some questions about HTML 5 video - ZeroGravitas
http://theflashblog.com/?p=1710

======
glhaynes
Shouldn't an Adobe evangelist be up on the details of his biggest competitor?
Makes it seem like concern trolling.

~~~
jdowdell
Lee does a lot of travel and presentations, working on sample files, blogging,
customer interaction.

The frothiness of the "'HTML5' VIDEO" talk requires a significant amount of
research to determine the reality-of-the-week.

~~~
glhaynes
There are amateur frothers on both sides, as on any divisive issue. Lee's a
professional evangelist posting on a corporate blog.

------
jeff18
Well, I'll bite.

Adobe: Is there a definitive reference for both the video tag and the JS API
used to communicate with it?

The HTML5 draft is extremely well defined (that's the point) albeit constantly
evolving (hence draft).

Adobe: My assumption is that each browser provides a default set of controls.
Can these be modified or do you need to start from scratch?

You can't modify the browser's implementation but you make your own with
HTML5, or use one of many open source starting points.

Adobe: How do you do true streaming with the video tag (i.e. not progressive
download)?

I don't think this is possible.

Adobe: Is it possible to provide some form of DRM protection for video in HTML
5?

No.

Adobe: Is there a tool that is optimal for encoding Ogg videos for Firefox?

Not sure.

Adobe: I remember reading that you can seek to any part of a video even if it
hasn’t been downloaded yet. Is that true and if so, how is that achieved?

Not sure.

Adobe: Is there no hope for IE ever supporting the video tag?

There is hope.

